# Can anyone Photoshop?



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I got this awesome picture from a friend. It's of me and my pony Boo at our latest show. I would LOVE to get the white rail out from in front of him...anyone want to try?

Here's the pic: 









and here's the link: http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm298/kickshaw44/boo.jpg

Thanks


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

It was fun!

I hope it came out ok... i can go back and change stuff if you want












http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc153/appylover031303/horseforum/kickshaw.jpg


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

thanks Appy!!!

It looks good to me


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

no problem! It was fun doing that!

Photoshop is amazing


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

anyone want to take an artistic stab at the photo?? make it look goofy, old, or just different? feel free


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Good job appy lover!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks 

Kickshaw, what kind of stuff do you want done? I might be able to mess around with it today.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

sorry appy, have been out of town at the beach... maybe puzzled/shattered?

thanks


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok, i'll see what i can do.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

how're these?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

oooh i love the second one  thanks!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

no problem!

I can do more if you want


----------



## PicturePerfect (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

just cause i was bored


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hey
me and my friend(jackieee) make collages/edit for you of your horse if you wanted us to.
but it is up2u
thanks 
__________________


----------

